# keine maschinisten mehr in höheren leveln?



## xaxoon (1. November 2008)

ahoi ihr lieben!

ich habe an den listen am ende der scenarien bemerkt, daß es fast keine maschinisten mehr in höheren leveln gibt.
ist es unlustig maschinist zu sein, zu schwach? ich frage nur mal vorsichtig?

beobachtet das bitte mal. ich bin jedesmal der einzige maschinist, egal welches scenario. bis lvl 10 gab es noch massig davon...
ok, schaden mache ich am wenigsten von allen klassen, im 1vs1 bin ich gegen jede klasse tot, auch gegen unskilled leute. aber immerhin störe ich den gegner effektiv mit den granaten, und meinen geschützen. das hilft doch auch zu gewinnen in den scenarios


----------



## WAR_FAN (1. November 2008)

ich find maschinisten naja ich will ned beleidigend sein aber sie sind schon schwach
mit meiner hexenkriegerin hack ich da ned lang drauf rum und etz ned gleich mich wieder beleidigen usw
btw. ich seh auch im t4 keine maschinisten mehr


----------



## Ascían (1. November 2008)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> btw. ich seh auch im t4 keine maschinisten mehr



Dafür umso mehr Magusse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (1. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Dafür umso mehr Magusse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie siehts mit Heilern im allgemeinen aus?(Ordnung)


----------



## Ascían (1. November 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Heilern im allgemeinen aus?(Ordnung)



Heiler sind recht rar gesäht, es gibt mehr Runenpriester und Erzmagier als Sigmarpriester, was ich komisch finde.
Allerdings ist der Anteil an Heilern bei weitem nicht so hoch wie bei der Zerstörung, dort sind sie auch irgendwie...cooler?
Lässt sich übrigens auch 1:1 auf das Tankverhältnis übertragen, einzig und allein im RangeDD-Anteil ist die Ordnung besser aufgestellt.
Vielleicht wird's ja da noch Verschiebeungen geben mit der Einführung des KotBS, aber ich glaube es eher nicht.


----------



## Ilunadin (1. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Heiler sind recht rar gesäht, es gibt mehr Runenpriester und Erzmagier als Sigmarpriester, was ich komisch finde.
> Allerdings ist der Anteil an Heilern bei weitem nicht so hoch wie bei der Zerstörung, dort sind sie auch irgendwie...cooler?
> Lässt sich übrigens auch 1:1 auf das Tankverhältnis übertragen, einzig und allein im RangeDD-Anteil ist die Ordnung besser aufgestellt.
> Vielleicht wird's ja da noch Verschiebeungen geben mit der Einführung des KotBS, aber ich glaube es eher nicht.



Ok dann ists ja gut ,dass ich nen Sigmarpriester hochspiele =)


----------



## Manisan (1. November 2008)

Ich bin Maschi mit Leib und Seele, genau meine Klasse, 1 on 1, is zwar sehr schwer mit der klasse, aber auf das leg ich auch nicht wirklich wert, ich liebe es einfach in da Masse Bomben zu werfen, so das der ganze Bildschirm mit Zahlen voll is ^^
Mir macht er echt sehr Fun, und er is und bleibt mein Main, bin zur Zeit 28, und di besten Talente hab ich ja noch vor mir, das wird bestimmt noch spassig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kommt mir auch so vor als wär er einer der seltensten Klassen, doch das machts doch noch viel interessanter

Ich würd sagn bleib dabei und lass di Flinte glühn


----------



## Philipp23 (1. November 2008)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> ich find maschinisten naja ich will ned beleidigend sein aber sie sind schon schwach
> mit meiner hexenkriegerin hack ich da ned lang drauf rum und etz ned gleich mich wieder beleidigen usw
> btw. ich seh auch im t4 keine maschinisten mehr



Naja das wird daran liegen das sie zu wenig schaden machen. Beim Squid treiber gabs ja dieses Problem auch..


----------



## kescho (1. November 2008)

lol ich kenn das ich spiel zwa zuzeit magus is aba im prinzip ja das gleiche wie der maschinst
andauernd sagen leute zu mir wie man sowas schwaches spielen kann aba komisch das ich trotzdem mit level 11 schon 25000 schaden im szenario hatte und die maschinisten waren auch immer in dem schnitt 
die meisten sehn nur zahlen aba die richtigen spieler sehn den sinn dieser beiden klassen und das is die massen vergewaltigung xD


----------



## xaxoon (1. November 2008)

zum thema:auch maschinisten können rocken, wenn mal ein heiler paar heals überhat, wie man hier sieht....
spielt mehr maschinisten!!! macht fun und bringt den gegner zur weißglut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxoon (1. November 2008)

Manisan schrieb:


> Ich bin Maschi mit Leib und Seele, genau meine Klasse, 1 on 1, is zwar sehr schwer mit der klasse, aber auf das leg ich auch nicht wirklich wert, ich liebe es einfach in da Masse Bomben zu werfen, so das der ganze Bildschirm mit Zahlen voll is ^^
> Mir macht er echt sehr Fun, und er is und bleibt mein Main, bin zur Zeit 28, und di besten Talente hab ich ja noch vor mir, das wird bestimmt noch spassig
> 
> 
> ...


ok, du hast recht!!!  das mache ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (1. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> ahoi ihr lieben!
> 
> ich habe an den listen am ende der scenarien bemerkt, daß es fast keine maschinisten mehr in höheren leveln gibt.
> ist es unlustig maschinist zu sein, zu schwach? ich frage nur mal vorsichtig?
> ...




Du beantwortest die Frage schon selbst. Aktuell gibt es noch einige Klassen, die einfach zu schwach sind. Ich hoffe, die Entwickler sehen das auch und buffen einige mal nach. Der Schwertmeister gehört meiner Meinung nach auch dazu...


----------



## joekay (1. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Der Schwertmeister gehört meiner Meinung nach auch dazu...



Alle Destroklassen sind zu schwach und müssen stärker gemacht werden.

Magus ist meiner meinung jedenfalls schwächer als der Maschinist.


----------



## Alrilin (1. November 2008)

> Alle Destroklassen sind zu schwach und müssen stärker gemacht werden.


'
ich hoffe mal, dass das ironie war^^
also ich find maschinisten auch zu schwach, aber dass liegt daran das ich mit meinem jdk auf melee mache


----------



## Zafric (1. November 2008)

Baustellen über Baustellen in dem Spiel derzeit noch. 
Das Balancing ist vielleicht noch net perfekt, aber es sollte auch nie ein 1on1 Spiel werden. Wie hier einige schon richtig anmerken, kann ein Maschinist einem ziemlich auf die Nerven gehen, wenn man net an ihn rankommt, oder er geheilt wird. 
Ich spiele z.b. auch noch SK als 2. Char, der macht auch kaum Schaden, aber kann ganz gut ae machen, mit rüstungsschwächen der truppe helfen und gegner rooten und verlangsamen. So betrachtet, bin ich mit meiner Hexenkriegerin eher ne nutzlose Klasse in Sc's wo sich 2 Haufen gegenüberstehen und man sofort tot ist, sobald man sich an einem vergreifen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## deon172 (2. November 2008)

das "problem" des maschinisten ist einfach erklärt:

wir ( ich spiele meinen waaaahnsinnig gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) machen kaum burstdamage. die meisten mitspieler oder twinker denken, dass man damit nichts erreichen kann... fehler... ein gewaltiger irrtum.

das klassendesign an sich ist toll und macht spass. leider gibt`s da den fehler im char-auswahl-schirm.
dort steht, er sei eine fernkampf-dps klasse. stimmt so nicht...

vor allem der grenadier und der bastler sind midrange-ndps. NERF-DPS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder was meint ihr, wie sehr sich ein schamane über tickende dots auf seiner kompletten truppe freut?
oft genug sehe ich ganze "abfang-truppen" auf mich zustürmen, wenn ich die frontlinie anzünde. als wenn sich da ein schami im ts ausheult...

schaut nicht immer nur auf die zahlen... denkt daran, wieviel mühe ein einziger maschinist den gegnerischen heilern machen kann, wenn er die stoffies und melee's mit dots überhäuft... 

klar machen maschi`s keine 6500er crits... aber zu hochzeiten ( mourkain  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) ticke ich für 60 schaden per sekunde bei 12 gegnern!
und beim magus sieht es ähnlich aus...


grüsse von granate und flinte

deon


----------



## Helevorn (2. November 2008)

schön das man mit magus/maschinist den ganzen bildschirm voller zahlen hat, und trotzdem vor die hunde geht.
es scheinen immer noch genug leute "viel dmg" mit "viel gut" zu verwechseln, die püppizahlen an dmg übern kopf später, heilt
nen zelot mit der linken a-backe weg. 

magus/maschinist sind aktuell reine spaßchars mit nervcharakter für den gegner mehr nicht, aber man kanns auch mit screenshots schön reden
und das problem wird dennoch nicht gelöst dadurch, aber nur zu


----------



## Billyjoe19x (2. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Heiler sind recht rar gesäht, es gibt mehr Runenpriester und Erzmagier als Sigmarpriester, was ich komisch finde.
> Allerdings ist der Anteil an Heilern bei weitem nicht so hoch wie bei der Zerstörung, dort sind sie auch irgendwie...cooler?
> Lässt sich übrigens auch 1:1 auf das Tankverhältnis übertragen, einzig und allein im RangeDD-Anteil ist die Ordnung besser aufgestellt.
> Vielleicht wird's ja da noch Verschiebeungen geben mit der Einführung des KotBS, aber ich glaube es eher nicht.



Das sieht auf Erengrad ganz anders aus, da hat die Ordnung meist das 3 fache an heilern, tanks meist auch mehr aber nur wenig Melee Dpsler


----------



## xaxoon (2. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> .... die püppizahlen an dmg übern kopf später, heilt nen zelot mit der linken a-backe weg.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
u made my day

der maschinist wird sicher zuwendung von mythic erfahren, denn die merken doch dass den keiner mehr zockt weil er so schwach ist. oder sie nehmen die klasse raus.
was ich aber nicht hoffen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (2. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> ahoi ihr lieben!
> 
> ich habe an den listen am ende der scenarien bemerkt, daß es fast keine maschinisten mehr in höheren leveln gibt.
> ist es unlustig maschinist zu sein, zu schwach? ich frage nur mal vorsichtig?
> ...



dann frage ich mich warum bei burgen belagerungen quasi mauern aus magneten rumstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der schaden sinkt halt stark bei dem steigendem lvl und später is er dann nur noch ein support
mein fazit zum machinisten:spaßig aber nicht für leute die gerne schaden machen möchten sondern eher abgedreht spielen wollen


----------



## xaxoon (2. November 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> dann frage ich mich warum bei burgen belagerungen quasi mauern aus magneten rumstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm... denkst du denn, dass ich dann später im endgame mit meinem maschinisten überhaupt noch ein npc mob umhauen kann, wenn der dann so schwach ist?
wenn dem so wäre, dann friere ich den auch ein, bis sich mythic da mal was überlegt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (2. November 2008)

einfrieren und einen feuermage anfangen. davon springen so wenige rum. ranged dps´ler kann man nie zuviele haben. siehe screenshot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nun aber mal ironie beiseite. wenn dir die klasse spaß macht, dann spiel sie auch weiterhin. es ist ein team spiel, das verstehen einfach nur die wenigsten. jede klasse hat seine berechtigung. das werden die 1000feuermages und 900zauberinnen auf jedem server spätestens im endgame mitbekommen. 
damagezahlen sind nunmal nicht alles. 
mfg


----------



## ~Odin~ (2. November 2008)

DerTingel schrieb:


> einfrieren und einen feuermage anfangen. davon springen so wenige rum. ranged dps´ler kann man nie zuviele haben. siehe screenshot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kann ich dir nur zustimmen....viel zu wenige wissen was TEAMPLAY wirklich bedeutet...liegt wohl 
1. daran das viele von WoW kommen wo Teamplay im PvP irgendwie nicht vorhanden war. 
und 
2. Einfach aus Ignoranz "Höhöhö ist das toll die ganzen Crits...EY WO BLEIBT MEIN SCHEIß HEAL DU BLÖDER HEALER? Du Kannst das Spiel nicht! N00B!"

Kann sowas einfach nicht ab....und wenn ich immer wieder Leute sehen die rumjaulen sie haben keinen Heal (besonders Tanks machen das ja gerne) dann aber sehe wie sie einfach in den Gegnern rumrennen und die Healer (mich zb.) einfach den gegnerischen DDlern überlassen bekomm ich einen Zustand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am Ende wirds eh auf das ein drauf hinaus laufen:
Es gibt Gilden die WISSEN wie es geht. Wer da mit 5 Firemages und ohne die Kenntnisse der Magischen Weisheit "Teamplay" aufkreuzt kann genau so schnell wieder verschwinden. ich werd mir in T4 eine vernünftige Gilde mit Erfahrung, TS und Niveau suchen und dann meinen Spaß haben! Ein paar Randoms umpumpen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werden aber noch viele merken und die, die es nicht verstehen, werden hier oder wo anders 1-2 Flame-Threads aufmachen das Warhammer scheiße sei und dann doch (wieder) nach WoW wechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir recht. 

PS:Und dann wirds auch genug Maschinisten in T4 geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrejanus (2. November 2008)

einer aus meiner Gilde spielt nen Maschinisten. Im Moment ist der lvl 33 und AE geskillt. Bei einem Schlangenpass BG hat der 160k Schaden gemacht. Man muss den nur richtig spielen. Wenn wir mit ner 6er Gruppe Gilde reingeht skillt er um auf Elektromagnet, dass ist auch immer sehr geil.


----------



## Leonric (2. November 2008)

Atrejanus schrieb:


> einer aus meiner Gilde spielt nen Maschinisten. Im Moment ist der lvl 33 und AE geskillt. Bei einem Schlangenpass BG hat der 160k Schaden gemacht. Man muss den nur richtig spielen. Wenn wir mit ner 6er Gruppe Gilde reingeht skillt er um auf Elektromagnet, dass ist auch immer sehr geil.




Ae halt Habe nen 32er Maschinisten,wen der gegner zergt kannst du gut schaden machen mit den ae Granaten+Ae-napalm usw.
Sobald du aber in einen Kampf hast wo sich alles bewegt ist er einfach nur ein bewegungs krüppel da werden aus deinen 160k dann 30k.

wen du was alleine machen willst ab  lv30 (questen) usw. ist es einfach nur öde den zu spielen.


----------



## Geige (2. November 2008)

ist genau wie mit den squiq-treiber und dens chattenkriegern in späteren lvn sieht man kaum mehr welche!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Dafür umso mehr Magusse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Mehrzahl lautet Magi


----------



## Mardoo (2. November 2008)

maschinist spielt auf pressure, und nicht auf burstdmg, soweit alles klar? mehr muss man dazu ned sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (2. November 2008)

Ich spiele meinen maschinisten sehr gerne.immoment bin ich noch lvl 19 und kann nicht beurteilen wies später ist.aber dmg mache ich.hab erst heute auf nem schlachtfeld 83k gemacht.


----------



## DerTingel (2. November 2008)

um es nochmal klar zu machen: schaden ist nicht alles in WAR. ich weiss nicht wieso alle ihre tabelle zum abschluss der szenarien nach dem schaden sortieren. 
mfg


----------



## Yoll (2. November 2008)

Ja klar...und weil Schaden nix zu sagen hat gewinnt immer die Seite mit den meisten Dmg-Castern im Scenario.

Und klar: Man kann auch mitm Squigtraiba oder Maschinist  auf Platz1 stehn vom Dmg her...trotzdem ist der Char Müll.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (2. November 2008)

würd sagen das ist ansichtssache. bei uns gibt es kaum heiler, gut kann verstehen wenn beim lvln sigma und erzmagier auf dmg sind (ich auch), aber in szenas oder rvr heile ich NUR, für dmg sind dann andere verantwortlich.

auf hergig muss man sagen sind in jedem t3 szena 2-3 maschinisten, so schlecht können sie eigtl nicht sein und mit heal rotzt jede klasse, auch schattenkrieger gibt es immer einige, was mangelt sind tanks die auch mal 1h und schild rausnehmen.


----------



## skaeVus (2. November 2008)

Servus!

Also ich spiele meine maschinistin gerne, bin zwar erst lvl 31 aber sie macht mir einfach spass, einfach alle zudoten und den ganzen zerstörungszerg debuffen und wenn man es darauf anlegt kommt man im t3 auch auf seine 130k schaden aber was bringen dicke zahlen am ende des scenarios wenn
man 0 teamplay zeigt und die bgs trotzdem verloren gehen

Was ich da empfehlen kann (es macht auch nen heiden spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
2 heiler 3 feuermagier (bomber) und 1 maschinist mit dem magneten
Bei dieser Variante ist man zwar nicht der top dd aber das erledigen ja 
die Feuermagier  mit Freude für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit dieser Variante kann man einfach und ohne Stress größere Zergs
der Zerstörung vernichten. In Praag können die ein Lied davon singen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sayonara
der skaev


----------



## DerTingel (2. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Ja klar...und weil Schaden nix zu sagen hat gewinnt immer die Seite mit den meisten Dmg-Castern im Scenario.
> 
> Und klar: Man kann auch mitm Squigtraiba oder Maschinist  auf Platz1 stehn vom Dmg her...trotzdem ist der Char Müll.



hahahahaha....you made my day....
[Beleidigung entfernt]
"schaden ist nicht alles", bedeutet nicht, dass schaden unwichtig ist. aber ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass es gut ist wenn die ordnung 3oder mehr firemages im team hat. dann gewinne ich nämlich 90% der szenarien. 
aber anscheinend spielst du nur pve, denn was du laberst ist der totale müll. frag mal hier die order leute, wie die es finden, dass so viele firemages auf deren seite spielen. 
bin auf deine antwort gespannt....hab noch nicht genug gelacht...hahahaha.
oder noch besser, geh wieder wow spielen...da sind kinder wie du besser aufgehoben. 
mfg

&#8364;: meine glaskugel sagt, du spielst einen feuermage oder eine zauberin...die anderen klassen sind ja scheisse. evtl braucht man noch n heiler, aber im endeffekt sind die auch egal, man kann sich ja auch so zurückkehren. dein traum-szenario 12 feuermages gegen 12 zauberinnen.


----------



## Long_Wolf (2. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Ja klar...und weil Schaden nix zu sagen hat gewinnt immer die Seite mit den meisten Dmg-Castern im Scenario.
> 
> Und klar: Man kann auch mitm Squigtraiba oder Maschinist  auf Platz1 stehn vom Dmg her...trotzdem ist der Char Müll.


Ich freue mich immer wenn die Gegenseite nur aus DD´s und Heilern besteht. Ich hoffe jede Menge Leute glauben was du hier schreibst ;D


----------



## Geige (2. November 2008)

ist auch so schaden ist wirklich ned alles!

wenn der gegner in morkain 4 tanks hat man selber hat keinen einzigen verliert man zu 85%


----------



## joekay (2. November 2008)

Der Screenshot weiter oben unterstützt meine Theorie, dass man ein Szenario mit einer Gruppe bestehend aus Heilern und Feuerzauberern immer gewinnt. Warum nicht fürs erste den Feuerzauberern und Zauberern Schaden wegnehmen und auf Magi und Maschinisten verteilen? Oder besser nur den FZ, die sind eh zu heftig ;-)


----------



## schmand (2. November 2008)

Tickende Dots mit 60 Schaden pro Sekunde... Arme Schamys, da müssen sie alle 10 Sekunden ein Grp-heal rein werfen.
Ich spiele einen Schwertmeister, finde aber dass der Machinist entweder nützliche, zusätzliche Fähigkeiten braucht, oder eben mehr Schaden.


----------



## DerTingel (2. November 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Der Screenshot weiter oben unterstützt meine Theorie, dass man ein Szenario mit einer Gruppe bestehend aus Heilern und Feuerzauberern immer gewinnt. Warum nicht fürs erste den Feuerzauberern und Zauberern Schaden wegnehmen und auf Magi und Maschinisten verteilen? Oder besser nur den FZ, die sind eh zu heftig ;-)



ahso, und wenn du mal genau hinschaust, dann wirst du erkennen, dass auf destro seite 6zauberer/innen sind. wie erklärst du das mit deiner theorie?
wenn man sich dumm anstellt, dann verliert man nunmal. und dumm ist natürlich, wenn sich alle auf einem punkt ballen, also den ae´lern in die hände spielt. 
des weiteren solltest du mal deine theorie selber kontrollieren. ich habe m.e. einiges an praxis erfahrung, und ich habe 90% aller szenarien gegen so ein team up gewonnen. 
von mir aus können feuermages und zauberer weiterhin so viel schaden machen. sind halt glaskanonen, und das werden sie spätestens im endgame feststellen. dann fängt das große twinken an, weil niemand so viele damagedealer braucht.
ihr werdet sehen. 
mfg


----------



## joekay (2. November 2008)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ahso, und wenn du mal genau hinschaust, dann wirst du erkennen, dass auf destro seite 6zauberer/innen sind. wie erklärst du das mit deiner theorie?
> wenn man sich dumm anstellt, dann verliert man nunmal. und dumm ist natürlich, wenn sich alle auf einem punkt ballen, also den ae´lern in die hände spielt.
> des weiteren solltest du mal deine theorie selber kontrollieren. ich habe m.e. einiges an praxis erfahrung, und ich habe 90% aller szenarien gegen so ein team up gewonnen.
> von mir aus können feuermages und zauberer weiterhin so viel schaden machen. sind halt glaskanonen, und das werden sie spätestens im endgame feststellen. dann fängt das große twinken an.
> ...



Ein FZ mehr und gleich viel Heiler. FZ overpowered und RP > Schami > Jdk als Heiler bei viel Burstschaden.


----------



## DerTingel (2. November 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Ein FZ mehr und gleich viel Heiler. FZ overpowered und halt einer mehr...



puhhh. wie gesagt, spiel mal ein paar szenarien. fz sind definitiv nicht overpowered. viele andere spieler sind einfach nur zu schlecht um seine schwächen auszunutzen. 
des weiteren warst du nicht bei dem szenario dabei. wenn sich deine leute ballen, dann haben die fz leichtes spiel. das liegt aber nicht daran, dass die fz so stark sind, sondern die spieler so dumm. 
mfg


----------



## Thelani (2. November 2008)

Ich spiele einen Eisenbrecherin.
Beim questen hab ich gerne einen Maschinisten dabei. Da ergänzen wir uns sehr gut und es macht auch zusammen viel mehr spass die klasse zu spielen.
Und bei Gelegenheit  nehmen wir auch immer gerne noch nen Runenpriester dabei. Da steht dem schnellen questen nicht viel im wegen.


----------



## joekay (2. November 2008)

DerTingel schrieb:


> puhhh. wie gesagt, spiel mal ein paar szenarien. fz sind definitiv nicht overpowered. viele andere spieler sind einfach nur zu schlecht um seine schwächen auszunutzen.
> des weiteren warst du nicht bei dem szenario dabei. wenn sich deine leute ballen, dann haben die fz leichtes spiel. das liegt aber nicht daran, dass die fz so stark sind, sondern die spieler so dumm.
> mfg



Sollte kein FZ-Nerf Schrei werden und das ist jetzt auch das letzte was ich hier drin off topic schreibe.

Der Durchschnittsskill der Spieler auf beiden Seiten ist immer gleich. FZ bezeichnen ihre Gegner halt gerne als dumm um ihre imbalance zu kaschieren und einen Nerf zu verhindern.


----------



## Icekiss (2. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Ja klar...und weil Schaden nix zu sagen hat gewinnt immer die Seite mit den meisten Dmg-Castern im Scenario.
> 
> Und klar: Man kann auch mitm Squigtraiba oder Maschinist  auf Platz1 stehn vom Dmg her...trotzdem ist der Char Müll.


*Soso, die Charakter sind Müll!* Habs nicht gelesen was du spielst, aber wahrscheinlich was ganz imba-mäßiges!
Ich glaube man muss eben echt die Stärken der einzelnen karriere sehen und auch nicht erwarten, dass diese in allen Situationen immer die beste Lösung ist. Ich habe schön öfter erlebt was ein Maschinist in verschiedenen Situation "anrichten"kann und wie Stoffis echt rumgescheucht wurden und nicht zu ihrem Job kamen - damit ist schon viel erreicht. Also ich habe keinen Zweifel an seiner Berechtigung und schon garnicht an dem Spaßfaktor den man damit beim Spielen haben kann. Ich wünsche mir, daß sich die Leute durch solche Threads hier nicht verunsichern lassen und ihren Maschinisten gerne weiterspielen:


----------



## DerTingel (2. November 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Sollte kein FZ-Nerf Schrei werden und das ist jetzt auch das letzte was ich hier drin off topic schreibe.
> 
> Der Durchschnittsskill der Spieler auf beiden Seiten ist immer gleich. FZ bezeichnen ihre Gegner halt gerne als dumm um ihre imbalance zu kaschieren und einen Nerf zu verhindern.



auch der letzte ot von mir. 
ich habe einmal einen fz auf lvl 4 hochgespielt um mal die mechanik kennenzulernen. ist mir einfach zu langweilig. 
ich, der häufig gegen fz spielt, bin gegen einen nerf. sie sind einfach nicht imba. einer rennt durch zum heiler, kickt ihn weg, so dass die fz ohne schutz dastehen. ein fz wird rausgesucht, ein kleiner spike gestartet und schon ists einer weniger. bis der heiler wieder da ist, sind 2-3fz ausgeschaltet und man hat seine ruhe. 
oder man spielt dynamisch, fz haben nunmal massig casttime. wenn ich sehe, dass dort 3fz stehen die grad casten, dann renn ich hinter ne ecke. sie haben zeit verschwendet und null schaden ausgeteilt. 
oder n magus der sie mal eben unterbricht. 
der dot-schaden der fz ist lächerlich, ein hot von mir heilt das doppelte, und die kann ich spammen. 
es ist einfach nur die unfähigkeit der spieler bestimmte situationen nicht antizipieren zu können. 
mfg


----------



## Onkelsid (3. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Eindrücke dazu sind:

Also Müll ist der CHar nicht!!! Diese Kommentare kommen sicher von kleineren Kindern, die nicht wissen wie man spielt oder was ein Team ausmacht! Einfach ignorieren!

Ich spiele einen lvl 30 Maschinisten und habe bis dato alle 3 Pfade ausführlich getestet ...
Im Moment spiele ich Grenadier auf 98 feet mit Taktik und werde das aber wieder zugunsten der CC Taktiken opfern, um der Gruppe besser helfen zu können, also Stichwort mehr CC.

Der Maschinist ist ein reiner Teamplayer und kann für meine Begriffe das Team besser unterstützen als ein Feuerzauberer, auch besser wie viele andere auch. Das liegt zunächst an der Spielweise und natürlich an den Fähigkeiten, die der Feuerzauberer nicht hat. Der FZ ist auf Damage designed und das wars ...

Man muss halt vorher wissen, was mach spielen möchte. Der Maschinist ist ein auf Taktik basierender Char mit vielen Möglichkeiten.
Ich glaube ab lvl 20 waren 2 Leisten bis oben hin voll.

.. und Dots mit 60 Schaden/sec., das sind vielleicht Maschinisten von lvl 18 ... 
Mit aktiver Säuregranate ist man so bei 100-150 von den Dots her ... Normale Granaten machen so 600er Crits auf lvl 30 ...

Aber am Ende seh ich mich nicht als DD. Damage mach ich nur, wenn Zeit dazu ist ...
Sonst heißt es Kicken, Kicken, Kicken, Slowen, Festhalten, Niederschlagen, um damit am Ende die Heiler zu beschützen ... oft aber auch FZ, die eine Hexenkriegerin am Hintern haben, denn sonst geht der FZ meist ganz schnell down.

Nicht umsonst hat der Maschnist gleich mehrere CC Fertigkeiten von einer Sorte. Ich habe im Moment 3 Kicks und 2 mal Niederschlagen. Später dann noch der Sloweffekt zum Stacheldraht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Später, in einem taktischem RvR, geht es meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr ohne den Maschnisten.

.. und ja, mit 6FZ und 6 Heiler gewinnt man kein Szenario, wenn die Gegenseite ein paar Tanks besitzt und sich nicht ganz so dämlich anstellt ...


----------



## Pente (3. November 2008)

DerTingel schrieb:


> auch der letzte ot von mir.



Richtig. Du hast erstmal Pause. Bitte haltet euch an unsere Netiquette und unterlasst Beleidigungen / sinnlosen Spamm!


----------



## deon172 (3. November 2008)

schmand schrieb:


> Tickende Dots mit 60 Schaden pro Sekunde... Arme Schamys, da müssen sie alle 10 Sekunden ein Grp-heal rein werfen.
> Ich spiele einen Schwertmeister, finde aber dass der Machinist entweder nützliche, zusätzliche Fähigkeiten braucht, oder eben mehr Schaden.





			
				onkelsid schrieb:
			
		

> .. und Dots mit 60 Schaden/sec., das sind vielleicht Maschinisten von lvl 18 ...
> Mit aktiver Säuregranate ist man so bei 100-150 von den Dots her ... Normale Granaten machen so 600er Crits auf lvl 30 ...



genau das ist meines erachtens die kernthematik dieses threads...
ich habe mich wohl nur etwas schlimm ausgedrückt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich versuch es nochmal: 

der maschinist ist ein dd. jawohl.
allerdings ist er kein burst-damage-dd. kaum peaks, keine olololol-imba-roxxor-crits für screenshots.

der maschinist macht als schütze ordentlichen schaden, der, wenn man sich im team gut abspricht *jedem* healer auf der flucht den rest gibt.
als grenadier oder bastler ist man die "wahrscheinlich längste praline der welt" ähhh. der wohl nervigste gegenspieler im keepfight oder im scenario.

ich sagte, dass ich ( mit lvl 14 ) mit ca 60 schaden /sek bei 12 gegnern gleichzeitig ticke.
mal anders formuliert:
säuregranate in den zerg. ca. 40 schaden bei 12 gegnern = 480 schaden

allerdings hab ich nicht gesagt, dass ich nun die hände in den schoss lege...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
feuergranten rein, turret mit der explo-granate drauf, hüftschuss und moralfähigkeit werden auf cooldown gehalten.
feuergranaten rein., usw...

unterm strich ticke ich also im schnitt auf jedem gegner in reichweite mit knapp 150-250 /sek.
derjenige im fokus bekommt extra viel liebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sprich: die granaten und hüftschüsse... also nochmal ca 300-500 auf diesem spieler

darüber freut sich *definitiv* kein heiler.
mal abgesehen davon, dass der heiler bei mit als lieblingsopfer nr1 das dauerfeuer abbekommt...

und wie heilt man die gruppe, wenn man selbst im feuer steht? genau. schlecht, weil man permanent dran ist, sich selbst zu heilen...

fazit dieses posts: der maschinist macht schaden. vor allem aber macht er den gegnerischen heilern feuer unterm hintern.
denn solange der heiler ständig seine ap für sich selbst oder kleinere peaks opfert, störe ich ihn dabei, die melee`s und tanks zu heilen.
somit mache ich es meinem team leichter, durch deren frontlinie zu brechen... 
wir haben nicht die dicke rüstung, wir machen keine grossen zahlen. aber wir haben den Nerv-Faktor auf unserer Seite


----------



## Solmyr62 (3. November 2008)

Wir haben zwar keine dicke Rüstung, aber mit dem Eigenbuff und der Takikfähigkeit kommt man auf nahe 60% Absorb. Das ist für einen Distanzkämpfer mit AE-Schaden nicht übel. Hinzu kommen noch die brauchbaren CCs. Einen Maschinisten bringt so schnell nichts um. Außer den Fokus einiger Stoffels, aber das überlebt sowieso keiner.

Diese Mischung aus "hält was aus" und "macht etwas mehr als homöopatischen Schaden" mag ich an meinem Maschinisten. Deshalb ist und bleibt er mein Haupt-Char. An jeder anderen Klasse gefällt mir etwas nicht, aber am Maschinisten habe ich am wenigsten zu meckern.

Dass sie trotzdem recht selten sind, liegt evtl daran, dass sie die ersten 16-18 Level schwer zu spielen sind, schnell den Löffel abgeben und mäßigen Schaden machen. Da wechseln die meisten lieber zum Tank oder Feuerzauberer. Letztere schießen seit einigen Wochen wie Pilze aus dem Boden.


----------



## deon172 (4. November 2008)

Solmyr62 schrieb:


> Dass sie trotzdem recht selten sind, liegt evtl daran, dass sie die ersten 16-18 Level schwer zu spielen sind, schnell den Löffel abgeben und mäßigen Schaden machen.



oO

wie? da kommt noch mehr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal spass beiseite. ich bin ja mit meinem maschi erst 14, und er macht tierisch viel spass. bisher finde ich ihn ( achtung: subjektives emfinden ) sehr spassig und einfach zu leveln.
jedes mal, wenn ich nen lvl steige, freue ich mich, was ich denn nu wieder für'n böller bekomme. denn die wohl wirklich spassigen skills fehlen mir ja noch...

und dass die zahlen kleiner sind, als bei anderen klassen... kennt ihr wayne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der hat sich gestern an ner acid-gren die finger verbrüht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich für meinen teil werde dann wohl einer dieser ominösen gimps sein, der im t4 rumböllert... wenn bis dahin viele maschinisten ihre flinte in korn werfen, ist es schade.
aber wie auch bei anderen spielen werden die leute der klasse dann erst ihr vertrauen schenken, wenn ihnen jemand von der krassen spielweise erzählt...


----------



## Solmyr62 (4. November 2008)

Noch mehr..? Also der Schaden skaliert mit dem Level und wächst zunächst nicht überproportional. PvE leveln ist einfach mit ihm, wenn er sein Granatenarsenal gut nutzt. Da kippen auch Mobs, die 3 Stufen höher sind, zuverlässig um. 

Kann mich noch erinnern, wie es mit dem Lvl um 10 war: Wenig Schaden und eine Überlebensfähigkeit, die kaum über der eines Bademantelträgers lag. In den Szenarien einer der Sterbeweltmeister. 
Mit 10 gibts den Stacheldraht. Damit lässt sich wenigstens der ranrauschende Melee etwas im Zaume halten. Mit 16 (oder so) den Rüstungsbuff. Absorb steigt von 20% auf 35+%. Hält schon ein wenig mehr aus. Mit 23 die Taktik, die einem weitere 400+ Rüstpunkte bringt. Absorb dann 55+%, mit guter Rüstung >60%. Da machen dann auch Melees lange Gesicher, weil sie einen nicht mal eben en passant umklatschen können. Damit kann man als Grenadier dann dichter an die Gegner ran und seine AE-Bomben anbringen. Hauptgegner bleiben die gegnerischen Caster. Gegen die nützt einem der Absorb nichts. 

Fazit: Dmg bleibt relativ gleich (gibt noch ein paar neue Spells). Verteidigung dagegen steigt von leichte Rüstung auf nahezu schwere. Das ist es, was den Unterschied macht.


----------



## DeeJayTC (6. November 2008)

Zum Thema Engi macht kein schaden....

meiner is 28 nu.... 

kompletter weg Morkain Tempel und soweiter war ich immer unter den ersten 3 vom Damage her, und immer massig todesstöße und kills gehabt.....

mit level 28 hab ichs in der Schlangenpassage schon mehrmals unter die ersten 5 gebracht (die dadrüber waren ausschließlich caster.....)


wenn mans drauf anlegt kann man als grenade engi eiiiiiiniges an schaden raushaun...


und im zusammenhang mit dem 100% damage buff hat man so dermaßen viel burst potential das man gleichlevelige shammys z.b fast instant killt...


Knockback Granate - Blendgranate - Hipshot - Feuerbombe , geht alles wärend der laufzeit des 100% buffs.... da kommt einiges an schaden zusammen


und im übrigen war ne zeitlang auf gewehr geskillt....

mit moral fähigkeit und snipe shot gegen gleichlevelige stoffis z.b krittet man auch für 1,4-1,8k....


am rande... hab imo so knapp 600 ballistik.......


----------



## Clashmaniac (11. November 2008)

für viele is der Engi halt ne zu kompliziert spielende Klasse, man braucht schon nen ganzes batzen an Hotkeys auf der Tastatur um das ganze Potential rauszuholen.
Er macht halt nicht viel dam wenn man auf max range Salve/feuerbombe spammt, bei einigen andren chars reicht es auch fasst schon aus eine attacke zu spammen.
Viele übersehen auch das er auf Gren gespecct dann auch eher richtung Ae geht, isja grade so die Mainstream skillung. Da erzeugt man auch eher weniger enormen Burst als enorme Ae-dot/Ae-Dam mengen, aber
auf Schütze macht man, klar, auch nicht den Dam von ner Glaskanone, aber in verbindung mit den Dots und allem bringts einem um einiges mehr Burst noch hinzu, mehr solo kills im szenario (habe seit der Schützen Umskillung auch immer um einiges mehr Ruf am ende).
Das alles in Verbindung zu unserer !! Enormen !! Rüstung trotz das wir FarRanger sind und den vielen Cc´s machen uns dazu noch, je nach Taktik um einiges überlebensstärker.

Klar, nen Greni mit Plänkler takke grigt auch derbst oft aufen Kopf.
der far range greni schon weniger.
Der Schütze der nur kurz vorrennt um die Dots zu verteilen dann schon enorm wenig.


Ich seh Grenis ziemlich oft verrecken, was einen in der statistik halt enorm nach unten reist wenn man vonem 9 min szenario oder whatever 2 min aufm boden liegt.

Ich steh meist auf max range mit irgentwas richtung 60% absorb durch ruessi rum, rel. hohem widerstand.
Wenn nen Chaosbarbar durchbricht und UNBEDINGT auf mich los will habe ich genug Zeit mich darum zu kümmen ihn durch cc´s loszuwerden, da er mich nicht annähernd inst. down hauen kann.
Auch kann man durch den absorb. mal kurz auf greni reichweite und die dots verteilen ohne direkt zu verrecken.
Und das schönste, man grigt Inst. Ae in verb. mit Moral 2 (mit plänkler)/3 in die Stoffis wenn diese wieder schoen auf max range inem haufen stehen und haut so alleine mal gerne 2, 3 davon um.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ka wo viele so das Problem sehen, ich finde nach Klassenbeschreibung ist der maschinist genau das was er sein soll.
Nen Far range Dd mit recht hohen Verteidigungswerten der seine schwachstelle hat wenn er far range gefocused wird.
So isses bei mir. Ich finds nice.

Aber Ich finds gut das viele ihn als schrottig ansehen, wozu gross drüber aufregen das leute das sagen, ich werde gerne noch gebuffed.
Is doch wie immer in jedem mmorpg, 

nen paar kommen super klar, der grossteil ist unzufrieden und sucht den i win button.
Der i win button kommt
Die paar sind Imba und machen alles nieder, der grossteil is zufrieden, alle gegner heulen weil die paar so imba sind.
Nerf
Nen paar kommen super klar, der grossteil ist unzufrieden und will neuen i win button...


Spielt einfach die Klasse die euch vom Grundkonzept her gefällt.
Sind schon viele auf die Nase gefallen die inem Spiel nen Tank hochgespielt haben weil er grade in allen belangen Imba ist und sich dann gewundert das er zum Tank "gepatcht" wurde und der Dam auf einmal vollkommen weg war.


----------



## xaxoon (13. November 2008)

ich habe herausgefunden, die beste art für mich den maschinisten zu zocken, ist die "feiger hund" taktik. hinrennen, granaten rein, weglaufen. macht den gegner wahnsinnig, ich finde es extrem unterhaltsam, und bei schaden bin ich immer oben dabei :9


----------



## Churchak (13. November 2008)

musste ab level 26 oder so gar ned mehr .*g* ab da bekommste dann ne taktik womit du granaten über 100 fuss werfen kannst *fg* zumindest wenn du sie skillst ^^
besonders lustig wird das ganze wenn man die moral 1 fähigkeit zündet wenn so nen nahkämpfer auf dich zu spurtet und du werend er fliegt die granate wirfst die ihn meist dann noch mal fliegen läst wenn er das 1. mal aufsetzt ^^


----------



## Clashmaniac (13. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> ich habe herausgefunden, die beste art für mich den maschinisten zu zocken, ist die "feiger hund" taktik. hinrennen, granaten rein, weglaufen. macht den gegner wahnsinnig, ich finde es extrem unterhaltsam, und bei schaden bin ich immer oben dabei :9




Das ist das was ein Plänkler auch in echt halt tut, kleine scharmützel vom Zaun Brechen um den Gegner aus seiner Formation zu locken.
Gratulation, du hast eine Taktik verstanden :-) *nit bös gemeint*

aber mit den grens mache ich nichts anderes..
auf gren reichweite zu den stoffis, die zodotten die grigen dann meist enorm panik wennse ausreichend life verlieren und gehen auf weitere distanz.
Dann werden sie mit Schüssen/dem Gewehr Turm umgesäbelt.
Tanks grigen alles an dots was da ist, zuerst säure, dann werden sie hin und her quer durch die weltgeschichte gefeuert, gesnared, gestunned.
Am liebsten natürlich in richtung der eigenen reihen um die aus der heal reichweite zu grigen, wo sie dann an den eigenen dots und dem zutun der kameraden fallen.

Atm läuft es bei mir ziemlich bombe, bin immer Extrem weit oben, mit extrem viel ruf, min. 2 solo kills.
Der schaden hingegen hat sich enorm reduziert durch ein gezielteres vorgehen mit schütze skillung, jedoch kille ich viel viel viel mehr und finde mich sehr viel effizienter.
Man darf halt auch als Schütze die grens nicht vergessen.

aber auch der greni is sehr viel effizienter als ihn viele spielen.
die dotten mal.. ok.. aber hptsl. spammen sie feuerbombe.
Tjoa das macht halt mal 0, garnix.
Wenn jedoch immer alles überall gedottet wird, die klebrige bombe auf cooldown gehalten wir uswusw killt man auch viiiel mehr.


----------

